# My labs. New here...just wondering what dr will do



## Monamae (Jan 16, 2013)

TSH .050 range .45-4.5
T4 11.8. Range 4.5-12
T3 uptake 32. ...... ......%......range 24-39
Free thyroxine index 3.8 range 1.2-4.9
I have been hypo for about 4 yrs. and still don't know squat 
If anyone can help I would appreciate it:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome.

You are almost hyperthyroid now instead of hypo. If you feel good on whatever dose you're on, stick with it, but you may need to decrease your meds if you're feeling hyper, jittery, heart palpitations, etc. How do you feel right now?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Monamae said:


> TSH .050 range .45-4.5
> T4 11.8. Range 4.5-12
> T3 uptake 32. ...... ......%......range 24-39
> Free thyroxine index 3.8 range 1.2-4.9
> ...


If you have had thyroid disease for 4 years and these are the labs your doctor runs - I hate to be the one to tell you they have been running useless labs for monitoring replacement medications

What medication and what dose are you taking?

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the proper labs to monitor thyroid hormone replacement.


----------



## Monamae (Jan 16, 2013)

He suggested a tsh test and free t4. I had that panel done thinking it was a free t4. I feel ok. Just not sleeping good at night. Don't know if it is menopause or what.


----------



## Monamae (Jan 16, 2013)

I take 112 mcg levothyroxin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Monamae said:


> TSH .050 range .45-4.5
> T4 11.8. Range 4.5-12
> T3 uptake 32. ...... ......%......range 24-39
> Free thyroxine index 3.8 range 1.2-4.9
> ...


Looks like you are leaning towards hyperthyroid now. Are you on thyroid medication? The one test your doc did not run would have been the most telling and that would be the FREE T3.

Have you had any antibodies' tests or an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Monamae (Jan 16, 2013)

I still need to order a lipid panel and a cmp. So I will get the free t3. What should I look for in those results? I don't have insurance so I order the tests myself ...online. They are much cheaper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Monamae said:


> I still need to order a lipid panel and a cmp. So I will get the free t3. What should I look for in those results? I don't have insurance so I order the tests myself ...online. They are much cheaper.


If your FREE T3 is way up at or over the top w/low TSH, you are likely hyper.

If your FREE T3 is below the mid-range of the range given by your lab and the TSH is rising, you are likely hypo.

Let us know when you get the test.


----------

